# Eye dominance



## bobalmond (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all. Newbie Bob here.
I am right eye dominant but find it difficult to load the pouch with my right hand and shoot as you should, looking down the bands to the target. It feels more natural to me to hold the frame with my right hand to shoot but the anchor will naturally be under my left eye. Can I assume that to compensate for not sighting down the bands I select an offset from middle of fork to aim. I suppose trial and error will answer this but thought it also good to ask advice from experienced shooters who have similar preferences.


----------



## bobalmond (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry for duplicating posts already on the forum. Did a search and found all the advice needed. Will search in future before posting a thread.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Always lots of information to search through. One reason I really like this place.


----------

